# Fluorescent/Glow in the Dark Chalk



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

This may be old news, but it's new to me. 

OUt of desperation, and due to a total lack of the availability to BUY the dang stuff, I made my own flourescent sidewalk chalk tonight. 

Simply mix some flourescent or glow in the dark paint into some plaster of paris in place of some of the water. I'm using temp

I'm sure there's some optimal mix of the two for the best glow, I don't know about that, just happy I now have some sidewalk chalk for the kids to decorate with.  gotta buy more colors tomorrow. 

(The 7 is flourescent spray paint, everything else is my new chalk)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, that's neat!


----------

